# Sitting/Sleeping on Water Bowl



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

I noticed that Missy has been sitting/sleeping on her water bowl the last two nights. Is this a normal phase, for I have seen a few other people with young cockatiels who do this. Any solutions?


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

Yup. She's adjusting still, my baby cockatiel also does that. They will eventually grow out of it. Does yours poop in it? Every morning I have to empty and wash it out, ugghhh! But it's definitely worth it!


----------



## dokseus (Feb 7, 2012)

I knew it ! ahaha. Yea, I have to clean it every morning too. She poops in it when she sleeps im guessing.. haha


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Our Tweety would sit on her feed dish. Would drive me crazy because I was afraid she would poop in her food. For sleeping at first she slept behind a toy, then she moved to sleeping up against her cuddlebone, then she moved to sleeping on top of a toy and now she sleeps on her new perch or on top of her new rope bungy. Guess they have to try all the "beds" in the house until they find the favorite.


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

Funny, I just went to peek @ my Tallie (who's supposed to be sleeping) & he was sitting on his water dish w/ his toes in the water. LOL, not the first time I've seen him do this. I think they just have all different places they like to sleep, where they feel comfortable.


----------

